# Eggs were found this afternoon



## ronkee (Jan 6, 2004)

Just found some eggs on the leaves of decorated plants. My pirayas were getting aggressive and already killed one of my 3" rbp last week and today another rbp was beaten up badly.

My two Piraya are only in 3" sizes. No fish is larger than 3.5" in my tank. There are a few dozens of eggs on the leaves.

I only have two pirayas and two rbps in the tank and not sure whether those eggs are fertilized or not.

Question: Does Piraya start to breed in such small size?

Thanks.


----------



## anthongy817 (May 3, 2005)

i believe pygos are sexually mature at about 5"+. What size tank are they in?


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

Hey ronkee, I believe the eggs to be from Snails or another species of animal in your tank. Piraya wouldnt be sexually mature untill atleast 9" total length, it may be bigger.....


----------



## jeddy hao (Mar 1, 2005)

doesn't look like piranha eggs. And as mas said, Pirayas don't get mature at that age.


----------



## ronkee (Jan 6, 2004)

jeddy hao said:


> doesn't look like piranha eggs. And as mas said, Pirayas don't get mature at that age.
> [snapback]1156758[/snapback]​


I assume that they are piranha eggs because I never house any other fish in the tank beside of Piranha. This is a piranha only tank and has been running for over six months. Definitely they are not snail eggs because those are silk plants and there are no trace of snail in the tank ever.

I wonder what possilbe way that other fish or creature can laid eggs in my tank if I never introduce any other fish to the tank.

The tank is 60 gallon.

I really have no clue. Maybe I just wait to see.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

well i say go with your feeling,i had everybody on here tell me that when my p's were breeding that it couldn't be true (size of fish,tank size all kinds of facturs plaid a roll in this)but they were wrong so this might very well be eggs well what ever it is good luck.


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

definatly not Pygocentrus eggs.


----------



## ronkee (Jan 6, 2004)

marco said:


> definatly not Pygocentrus eggs.
> [snapback]1156993[/snapback]​


Let's wait for a few days. If they hatch, I will be able to find out what they really are. I am just curious what they are since this is a Piranha only tank. I will not be disappointed if in fact they are not Ps eggs. I never expect to breed Ps. Keeping Ps is already an adventure for me.









I have only two rbp and two piraya in the tank. My larger Piraya was getting aggressive and already kill one of rbp in the same size. Yesterday it went after the other rbp. However, it did not touch the small piraya. It never shows this kind of aggression in the past.


----------



## Slim (Jan 9, 2005)

Maybe your right. Maybe its just airbubbles. Maybe some magic pygmes came down and laid eggs. I have no clue what to tell you. Ive personally never seen a P lay eggs that high off the ground before or on fake plants for that matter. Good luck though. Is that one of your reds for your avatar? If so there is no way they are matured enough to lay eggs.


----------



## ronkee (Jan 6, 2004)

Slim said:


> Maybe your right. Maybe its just airbubbles. Maybe some magic pygmes came down and laid eggs. I have no clue what to tell you. Ive personally never seen a P lay eggs that high off the ground before or on fake plants for that matter. Good luck though. Is that one of your reds for your avatar? If so there is no way they are matured enough to lay eggs.
> [snapback]1159285[/snapback]​


It was my ternetzi in my avatar. They were sold to my LFS since they always bother my piraya and rbps.

The eggs did not hatch and some of them started to turn a little white. It looks like that they are not fertilized. I counted that there should be more than 50 eggs on the plants. If there is another creature in the tank to laid those eggs, it would get killed by my piraya before it got any chance to check out the plants.

Now my tank has only two Piraya left in the tank since they killed their two tankmates(rbps) during the eggs were discovered in the tank last week. One of the largest piraya kept patroling the plants.

I heard from you guys that Piranhas don't get mature to breed until 7-9". But is it possible that some individual would try to breed earlier, even though they are not really ready. I have seen Red Parrot Cichlids in my LFS pairing off and trying to build the nest although they were only 3".

Has any member have any experience on breeding Piraya who can share some thought? Maybe my piraya are not breeding, but I would like to learn more from other members' experience.


----------



## ronkee (Jan 6, 2004)

reposted


----------



## Sam (Mar 18, 2004)

What do you feed your p's?
My guess is that you fed your p's an egg-bound fish.

That's the only explanation I can come up with.


----------



## ronkee (Jan 6, 2004)

Sam said:


> What do you feed your p's?
> My guess is that you fed your p's an egg-bound fish.
> 
> That's the only explanation I can come up with.
> [snapback]1160490[/snapback]​


I feed my Piraya with frozen catfish fillets, frozen beef heart, frozen tiger prawn shrimp and small feeder goldfish at 1" size.

no feeder goldfish can last longer than 3 minutes before got striked by my Ps. How dark the color will Ps turn when they are ready to spawn? I will take some of pics tonight about the eggs and my piraya.


----------



## Slim (Jan 9, 2005)

Well where are the pics at? I wanna see some.


----------



## bmpower007 (Feb 11, 2005)

My guess is Snail eggs.


----------



## armac (Nov 28, 2002)

Piranha eggs are not adhesive, they would not stick to the plant


----------



## Slim (Jan 9, 2005)

Piranha eggs can be adhesive to some extent. Others wise they would float around in the tank with the fish waste. Correct me if im wrong fellow breeders?


----------



## Piraya33 (May 26, 2005)

Slim said:


> Piranha eggs can be adhesive to some extent. Others wise they would float around in the tank with the fish waste. Correct me if im wrong fellow breeders?
> [snapback]1163453[/snapback]​


This is true. When my P's breed, the eggs are somewhat adhesive because they stick to the gravel. It is easy to get them off, but they are still on there none-the-less.


----------



## Slim (Jan 9, 2005)

Any updates yet ronkee?


----------



## Piranha King (Nov 28, 2002)

you realize they arent piraya eggs yet??
wes


----------



## Slim (Jan 9, 2005)

Ya no crap


----------



## deezdrama (Jul 9, 2005)

figure it out yet?


----------



## deezdrama (Jul 9, 2005)

what where they?


----------



## Susp3nc3 (Jan 27, 2005)

maybe the piranha shits pearls...


----------



## Slim (Jan 9, 2005)

No response? than why dont we just go ahead and close please?


----------

